# Dillon Lake Catfish Tournament 10-12-13



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

All Ohio Katmasters will host the last tournament of the year at Dillon state park. This wil be a day event 8am-4pm, sign in will start at 7am at the ramp on state route 146. Entry is $40 per 1-2 man team, with optional $5 big fish, and optional $5 flathead. 

https://www.facebook.com/AllOhioKatmasters?ref=hl

http://allohiokatmasters.webs.com/


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Was planning on hitting this one but have since registered for the "Monsters on the Ohio" tourney so Ill be eager to hear how it goes for you guys! Good luck!

Salmonid


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

Date has been changed to saturday october 5th 8AM-6PM


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

That sucks for me I gotta work that weekend I went over to dillon yesterday the cats are biting good too...good luck all 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Double bummer, I got to work that day also.. Good luck gang!

Salmonid


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

if anyone is planning on coming please let me know so I can get an estimate on turnouts


----------

